# Night time tuna jig questions.



## Klesak1

I am new to the night time tuna jigging. Are you supposed to use glow in the dark jigs or do you just use normal jigs? And are y'all driving around until you mark fish and then dropping straight down on them? Or are you casting and jigging it back?


----------



## t-astragal

Glow or no? Yes. 

The only time I cast a jig is on the "up current" side (or is it down current?). Anyway cast forward in the direction of the drift so you can work it back up and not be dragging back from under the hull of the boat. The general goal is to get the jig down fast. Most hits come on the fall too so you gotta keep some contact with the line as it falls. 


Steve


----------



## ksong

I caught more tuna on jigs at night than daytime.
Many think glow things when jigging tuna at night, but I don't see any difference.
Half or partial glow jigs work better than whole glow jigs.


----------



## mredman1

*Jigs*

My favorite colored jig to use at night for blackfin is pink. Sometimes I catch them 200 feet deep so it is more likely vibration that counts rather than color.

Mike


----------



## kevindog312

I tend to use high speed instead of butterfly jigs. Color doesn't seem to matter a lot but like Mredman said I seem to catch more on pink. Glow in the dark doesn't seem to matter that much either. As indicated before I dont cast unless there is a ripping current to try to get the jig below the boat for as long as possible. Have found the fish anywhere from 50 to 300 feet below the boat. You just have to experiment a bit. Tuna are constantantly on the move searching for bait fish so I dont spend much time trying to mark fish and then dropping. Just drift across the area and if tuna are on the rig you will drift through or on them almost every drift. Have picked up a few yf jigging but seem to have more luck with them on top waters. I'm kind of partial to the darker top waters. The one I will start with every time is basically all black.


----------



## ksong

Here is 90 lb yft I caught at night two days ago using non-glow jigs.
In fact, very few serious tuna jig fishermen use glow jigs at night.
But, use small glow jig if you like to catch blackfin. Blackfin just love glow jigs.


----------



## reeltime2luke

*jig*

I catch almost my Tuna when jigging at night with non glow. My favorite for the GOM is a butterfly jig (Gobber) in silver and pink (200 & 300gm) ..... have caught 100's of Tuna on them not to mention AJ's and Grouper. They are made by Hooked for Life and I ditto the comment that I catch 80% on the drop down. Just check their website for the photos to prove it.


----------



## t-astragal

One assist hook only from now on right Luke?


----------



## J.R

You can use both glow and non-glow jigs. We have had a lot of success with our Flat Fall jigs and Vertical's with YFT and BFT at night in the GOM. The great thing about the Flat Fall Jigs is that they are designed to catch fish on the drop down. We catch a majority of our fish on the initial drop.


----------

